

‘Redditors' Reportedly Leaving Site Over Free Speech Concerns - doctorshady
http://sputniknews.com/science/20150219/1018488834.html

======
mtmail
It read like a planted piece to promote voat.co to me, see recent submission
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9020855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9020855),
but even the folks at voat.co seem to hate article
[https://voat.co/v/news/comments/53299](https://voat.co/v/news/comments/53299)

------
Terr_
Speaking as one of the crowd of Redditors, I find it strange that I'm first
hearing about this crisis of "censorship" from a site owned and operated by
the government of Russia! [0][1]

Regardless of what's occurring to Reddit, I think they have some strong
ulterior-motives for deflecting criticism and downplaying their own censorship
and media-control tactics.

[0]: [http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/nov/12/sputnik-news-
ag...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/nov/12/sputnik-news-agency-what-
russias-new-website-thinks-of-the-world)

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sputnik_(news_agency)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sputnik_\(news_agency\))

~~~
doctorshady
Normally I'd agree with you, but it seems like this is based off of a piece
the Washington Post did. They have their own biases too, but I don't think
they're particularly anti-Reddit or pro-censorship.

------
esquimaux
The author doesn't seem to really understand Reddit at all, and this is coming
from a non-"redditor".

There will always be drama and internal politics in communities of decent
size, I don't think this is any different.

They main point they didn't address: How many people are churning? It could be
negligible, which makes this a non-story.

------
anonbanker
I left reddit years ago due to being censored. HN today (at it's worst) is
still light years better than reddit three years ago.

